# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Liebes-Abzocke in Thailand

## schiene

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine...iland_148941//

----------


## TeigerWutz

Tja leider, wie so oft..........

----------


## schiene

> Tja leider, wie so oft..........


na dann für dich ne kurze Zusammenfassung...

Deutscher Renter wurde von Bargirl abgezockt...bla,bla,bla,Engländer hat Haus und Auto gekauft und danach standen die Koffer vor der Tür.Erstbasagter deutscher Rentner hat ne Neue mit Kind welche kein Bargirl ist dafür aber auch keine engl.oder andere Sprache spricht und ne ganz liebe ist  ::

----------


## SAMI

Jeder, der sich z, B. in Pattaya mit einer Barlady abgibt, wird in einer Art  abgezockt.  Das fängt schon damit an, daß die Lady täglich zu ihrer Bar will um die Auslöse zu zahlen. Meist verweilen die dann da länger. Es folgen in glücklicher Laune Ladydrinks und Runden.  

Natürlich gibt es Schlimmeres.

----------


## isaanfan

> Jeder, der sich z, B. in Pattaya mit einer Barlady abgibt, wird in einer Art  abgezockt.


Hast Du Dir überlegt, was Du schreibst? Oder zockst Du die Ladies nicht ab, wenn du ihnen nur einen Bruchteil dessen für ihre Dienste bezahlst, was woanders normal ist?  ::     Und wer meint, er würde abgezockt, kann doch ohne Probleme mit seinem Hintern zu Hause bleiben und ist vor Abzockerei durch die Barladies sicher.  ::  

isaanfan

----------


## burny63

Diese ewige Litanei wegen der Abzockerei der Bargirls geht mir auf den Geist. Jeder ist sich ja bewusst auf was man sich einlässt. Man sollte sich mal die Frage stellen, ob man auch in DACH einer Barlady den gleichen Geldregen zukommen lässt wie in Thailand. Mit 99.9999 %iger Sicherheit kommt da von allen ein NEIN. Also lasst die Barmädchen abzocken und regt euch darüber nicht auf, der Farang zahlt ja freiwillig.

PS: Auch ich habe mein Lehrgeld bezahlt.

----------


## walter

> Zitat von SAMI
> 
> Jeder, der sich z, B. in Pattaya mit einer Barlady abgibt, wird in einer Art  abgezockt.
> 
> 
> Hast Du Dir überlegt, was Du schreibst? Oder zockst Du die Ladies nicht ab, wenn du ihnen nur einen Bruchteil dessen für ihre Dienste bezahlst, was woanders normal ist?     Und wer meint, er würde abgezockt, kann doch ohne Probleme mit seinem Hintern zu Hause bleiben und ist vor Abzockerei durch die Barladies sicher.  
> isaanfan


So einfach ist es auch nicht. 
Da kommen oft im Rotlicht völlig unbedarfte Farangs nach LOS, die der Thaisprache, teils dem Englisch oder den Sitten nicht geläufig willfährige "Opfer" sind. Die lockere Art und das anfangs unkomplizierte Zusammensein täuscht die "Freier" über das wahre Business der Lady`s. Natürlich wird gelogen dass die sich Balken biegen. Im Hinterkopf hat der Farang noch die angebliche Sanftmut der Asiatinnen und den friedlichen Buddhismus und sieht sich im Land seiner Träume angekommen. Ja man wird noch als "handsome and goodhearted" bezeichnet, obwohl ein Blick in den Spiegel diese Realität ab absurdum führen würde. Wann ist einem so etwas das letztemal in DACH passiert? 
Die Lady`s verlangten z.T. für ihre Dienste in der Hauptsaison von den ganz Naiven bis zu 1.500 Bath ST und 2.500 - 3.000 Bath LT. Dazu kommt Barfine, die Getränke in der Bar, oft mit Freundinnen, und hinterher noch ein schönes Essen und vielleicht eine Shoppingtour. Dann wird ein Kleidchen gekauft, das am nächsten Abend mit größter Wahrscheinlich der nächste ausziehen darf. Das obligatorische Kitsch-Stofftier in astronomische Größe rundet die Shoppingtour ab. Da kommt schon etwas zusammen. Die ganz Unerfahrenen bekommen das ganze Programm. 
Für das Geld bekommt man in D einen Edelf..., mit der freien Auswahl fast aller Nationalitäten. 
Man kann Newbees vor den Gefahren einer Beziehung mit Prostiuierten warnen, aber er wird meistens trotz klar erkennbarer Vorzeichen in die Falle tappen. Beratungsresistenz ist ein Markenzeichen dieser Gruppe.

----------


## isaanfan

> Zitat von isaanfan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von SAMI
> 
> ...


1. Doch, so einfach ist es (siehe ...mit seinem Hintern ......)  ::  
2. Die eigene Blödheit den Ladies anlasten zu wollen ist schon stark! Wäre ich 'ne lady und dort zugange würde ich es ebenso machen. Und wenn sich bei einer Lady in Kummerland solche Möglichkeiten eröffnen würden, würde es genauso gehandhabt. Gott sei Dank bleibt hier aber bei den meisten der denkapparat eingeschaltet.
Jemand der beim besteigen des Fliegers nach SOA sein Gehirn abschaltet ist selbst schuld.  ::  

isaanfan

----------


## resci

habe selbst mal wieder ein Beispiel aus meiner nächsten Umgebung bzw. engstem Freundeskreis.

Letzte Woche habe ich meinen Kumpel das erste Mal wieder gesehen, nachdem er vor zwei Jahren mit Frau und zwei kleinen Kindern (5J.+2J.) nach Thailand ausgewandert ist. Er ist jetzt 10 Jahre mit einer Thai, Ex-Bargirl, verheiratet.  Vor zwei Wochen ist er mit Familie nach D zurückgekommen, abgemagert bis auf die Knochen und in sehr schlechtem Zustand, ich hätt ihn beinahe nicht mehr erkannt. Auch das Geld scheint alles weg zu sein, er war früher mal ein recht vermögender Mann (seine Frau war allerdings schon in D als Zockerin in diversen Casinos bekannt). Von seinem Geld hatte er viel in Südthailand in Kautschukplantagen und zwei Häuser gesteckt. Allerdings wurde das wenigste richtig fertiggestellt, bei meinem letzten Besuch war der halbfertige Schweinestall mittlerweile total verrottet. Der Kiosk wurde nie eröffnet. Die Kautschukplantagen waren völlig verrottet und zugewachsen und in seinen beiden gebauten Häusern hauste mittlerweile die komplette Verwandtschaft.
Auch habe ich mitbekommen, dass seine Frau einen regen Geldverleih betreibt als ich ihn das letzte Mal in Thailand besucht hatte.

Jetzt hat er vom Amt hier in D eine Wohnung/Bruchbude zugewiesen bekommen.
Ich und auch seine Verwandtschaft hatten schon lange geahnt, dass das nicht gut gehen würde. Er geht langsam auf die 60 zu und ist total am Ende, so wie es aussieht finanziell wie auch gesundheitlich. Vor fünf Jahren war er noch Manager in Deutschland´s namhaftesten Großkonzern, dann mit der Abfindung in Thailand investiert und vor zwei Jahren wollte er dann für immer nach Thailand. Damals sagte er zu mir, dass er den deutschen Boden nimmer betreten werde. So kanns gehen.
Ist ist m.E. eher schon der Normalfall einer Expatkarriere mit einem Bargirl als die Ausnahme.

resci

----------

